# cramping inner thigh muscle, suggestions?



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi all,

I've got a chronic cramping problem.

Inner thigh muscles of both legs. On Hot days. I 'thought' I was drinking a lot and had gatorade with me. I always have problems in the heat, and have suffered from heat exhaustion a few years ago, since then I've had issues with racing in the heat.

As it is the inner thigh and not quads, seems to be electrolyte related as opposed to training related.

at http://www.roadbikerider.com/cramps.htm there are quite a few ideas.

Just wondering what some of you have had success with.


----------



## JerryBoneJr (Jan 21, 2004)

Eat a bananna.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i have the same problem...*



ashwinearl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a chronic cramping problem.
> 
> ...


while a banana is good (as the other poster suggested) it is unlikely to resolve your problem.

i get inner thigh cramps after both mtb & road races and long, hard road rides. also, in 2 out of the last 4 mtb races i've done i've cramped (left side only) on my last lap of the race (usually around mile 24 out of 27). my doc says that part of the problem is that those muscles are weak and they are cramping due to fatigue.

so, get thee to the gym and find the machine that works those muscels and use it. eating a banana will help some too. as will drinking something during your ride that replaces the electrolytes.

and if you find a better solution let me know!! 

rt


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> while a banana is good (as the other poster suggested) it is unlikely to resolve your problem.
> 
> i get inner thigh cramps after both mtb & road races and long, hard road rides. also, in 2 out of the last 4 mtb races i've done i've cramped (left side only) on my last lap of the race (usually around mile 24 out of 27). my doc says that part of the problem is that those muscles are weak and they are cramping due to fatigue.
> 
> ...


at the link I posted in my first message at roadbikerider.com,

they make a distinction in muscles that are related to cycling cramping vs muscles that are not related. The article they posted suggested that cramping in cycling related muscles like the Quads is related to not having the fitness in those muscles, where as cramping in muscles unlreated to cycling such as inner thigh or biceps may be more related to electrolyte imbalance.

Seems to me that the inner thigh muscles are not used at all in cycling. So I agree with the cause being related to electrolytes and not training.

I was guzzling gatorade and it didn't help much at all. From searching the net several "cures" seem to come up often.
-Ecaps makes a pill that seems very popular Endurolyte
http://www.e-caps.com/products/detail.cfm?div=Products&cat=Hammer&det=Endurolytes&sku=EL

-Magonate 
http://www.magonate.com/

-tonic water (has quinine in it)

-Tums

I'm going to start experimenting with some of those


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i disagree.*



ashwinearl said:


> Seems to me that the inner thigh muscles are not used at all in cycling. So I agree with the cause being related to electrolytes and not training.


the inner thigh (including the gracilis, adductor, sartorius, and vastus medialis) muscles are all used in cycling - particularly in climbing. if you are focusing on your quads or your quads and hamstring muscles then you are ignoring some major muscles that are essential to giving you a smooth efficient pedal stroke and strong climbing (especially out of the saddle). if you do not work to strengthen these muscles you will end up with a muscular imbalance and as the weaker muscles fatigue they will cramp. not to mention, the larger muscle groups (your quads and hamstrings) will have to take over and pick up the slack (so to speak) thus fatiguing these muscles faster and reducing your efficiency.

and, as an aside, your bicep are important for cycling as well, particularly mtb'ing.



ashwinearl said:


> I was guzzling gatorade and it didn't help much at all. From searching the net several "cures" seem to come up often.
> -Ecaps makes a pill that seems very popular Endurolyte
> http://www.e-caps.com/products/detail.cfm?div=Products&cat=Hammer&det=Endurolytes&sku=EL
> 
> ...


gatorade isn't the best in terms of electrolyte replacement. you might also want to try Cytomax or Accelerade or Revenge.

i've tried the E-caps. in fact i took 2 before my race yesterday. i'm not sure if they helped since i cramped toward the end of the race. however, who is to say that if i hadn't taken them i wouldn't have cramped much earlier?!

my coach has also suggested that i try dissolving salt tablets in one of my water bottles for during the race. he also recommends calcium and magnesium supplements or a good multivitamin that includes these minerals.

i've never heard of Magonate but i know people who use tonic water and tums. i haven't tried either.

rt

[edit] ps - thanks for the link to the site on cramps. lot of interesting stuff there.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> the inner thigh (including the gracilis, adductor, sartorius, and vastus medialis) muscles are all used in cycling - particularly in climbing. if you are focusing on your quads or your quads and hamstring muscles then you are ignoring some major muscles that are essential to giving you a smooth efficient pedal stroke and strong climbing (especially out of the saddle). if you do not work to strengthen these muscles you will end up with a muscular imbalance and as the weaker muscles fatigue they will cramp. not to mention, the larger muscle groups (your quads and hamstrings) will have to take over and pick up the slack (so to speak) thus fatiguing these muscles faster and reducing your efficiency.
> 
> and, as an aside, your bicep are important for cycling as well, particularly mtb'ing.
> 
> ...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ashwinearl said:


> Thanks for the correction on the inner thigh muscles. I had been doing some of those excecises after pulling a groin playing soccer in fall, but haven't done any lately.


yeah, i pretty much ignored those exercises all winter! in fact, i did almost no weight training for my legs. just upper body and core. so now i guess i need to get back into the gym. -sigh- 

stretching is good too. but everyone keeps telling me that the increased strenght will make the difference.



ashwinearl said:


> I've been researching the Endurolyte product from E-caps / Hammer and they seem to reccommend more than 2 caps before an event for electrolyte replacement. Their suggestions ranged from 1-6 caplets during the event too. So maybe you didn't take enough???


could be. i'd never used the capsules during a race before and was afraid to take too much. also i'm pretty small (5'1", 105 lbs) so i was attempting to adjust the dose for my size. i might try 3 next time and maybe break 1 or 2 into my water. hmmm, maybe i'll try that during a training ride before-hand to make sure it doesn't taste too nasty! 



ashwinearl said:


> I hear you about gatorade, no Mg at all in it.
> There is also this product too
> 
> http://www.elytesport.com/
> ...


that stuff sounds interesting. let me know if how it works.



ashwinearl said:


> let me know if you find a magic bullet


likewise!

cheers
rt


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

*my thoughts*



ashwinearl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a chronic cramping problem.
> 
> ...


I get cramps in the same place. 
#1 for me is to stretch for at least 10 minutes before the start of the race. I do a little warmup, then stretch. I also try to stretch after long rides.
#2 is endurolytes. Someone posted a while ago about something which is the same as endurolytes but 1/2 price. I paid $20 for a bottle. I try to eat salty foods before a race and take 1 or 2 capsules. I put 2 or 3 capsules (broken open, poured out) in my bottles. As for dose I try to use just enough so I don't get a metalic taste in my mouth. Use lots until you get that taste - you will know, and then back off 1 tablet per hour.
#3 I like cytomax and accelerade (same as Endurox R4), but I think you could find something with more electrolytes. I think the protein in accelerade is beneficial.
#4 there are lots of new gels which tout the electrolyte content, I use Carbboom, but may switch.
#5 Enervit Cheerpak it is a double dose feel good juice. This stuff rules. You may find it at a roadie shop or now at performancebike.com. It is expensive, $4/pouch so I only use it when I race.

Unfortunately I still cramp and think basically it is training. The above helps, but the solution is to be better trained. I used to cramp 1/2 through Sport class races, now I cramp near the end of Expert races.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*I been working on streghting the inner muscle*



*rt* said:


> the inner thigh (including the gracilis, adductor, sartorius, and vastus medialis) muscles are all used in cycling - particularly in climbing. if you are focusing on your quads or your quads and hamstring muscles then you are ignoring some major muscles that are essential to giving you a smooth efficient pedal stroke and strong climbing (especially out of the saddle). if you do not work to strengthen these muscles you will end up with a muscular imbalance and as the weaker muscles fatigue they will cramp. not to mention, the larger muscle groups (your quads and hamstrings) will have to take over and pick up the slack (so to speak) thus fatiguing these muscles faster and reducing your efficiency.
> 
> and, as an aside, your bicep are important for cycling as well, particularly mtb'ing.
> 
> ...


by doing long 400+yards of the saddle pedaling with a slow cadance. Before all I could do was like 25 yards now I'm much stronger so I guess you can definetly train it, since is a muscle.  By the way we are a bunch of ginea pigs lol


----------



## millennium (Jan 13, 2004)

*new gatorade endurance formula*

Gatorade has a new "Endurance" formula drink, which appears to be regular gatorade with additional electrolytes (including Mg). Looks like you can only get it at Gatorade.com -- at least for now.


----------



## AndrewMcD (Jan 15, 2004)

*Cramping is all about the fatigue.............*



ashwinearl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a chronic cramping problem.
> 
> ...


Certainly a loss of electrolytes through perspiration (particularly salt loss in my case) will contribute to the onset of cramping of fatigued muscles. The silver bullet cure is to make the muscles stronger. I tried the ecaps and found them to be useless. I have found that using a sports drink in lieu of plain water seems to help alleviate the cramping syndrome. People that suffer serious electrolyte depletion cramp all over, not just in the muscles that are working hard. I believe that a sensible diet and the use of a sports drink while exercising is sufficient for maintaining electrolyte levels. There is certainly considerable literature promoting all sorts of "cures", everything from V8 juice to ecaps, but all of that stuff is a distraction from the fundamental cause..............your muscles are fatigued.


----------



## slamby (Apr 30, 2009)

*Interior thigh cramps*

I just stumbled across this thread and it seems rather old but I thought I would throw my two bits in anyway. I read through all the posts and some of the posters hit on the "general answer" so to speak but really never nailed it. This reply is geared mainly to the North American crowd because of our diet. Those inner thigh cramps (this same thing can also happen to the lower back) are almost certainly due to a magnesium deficiency and that's it. Here in North America we don't have to worry about potassium being the culprit because of our typical diets (it doesn't really matter how poorly you eat you're going to get your potassium). These cramps will always surface after hot days and especially if you've been exercising a fair bit. It actually has almost nothing to do the actual leg muscles believe it or not. Any strenuous exercise will bring it on and it most often will strike in the middle of the night when you are peacefully lying in bed. Take the magnesium and all will be well. Be careful at the pharmacy to choose an adequate supplement.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Benno (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes in regards to the hip adductor and abductor machine(s). I use them all winter in my weight training program and call it the yes/no machine lol. I can lift a ridiculously large amount relative to my body weight so it must be something I am using a lot in cycling. My coach also told me to target these muscles a couple years ago because it helps with pedal stroke and bike handling.


----------



## Appendage (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pickle juice- works for me!*

*File under: FWIW.* I'm still running experiments, but my preliminary findings for pickle brine- yes, pickle brine- are very promising.

Same problem here- inner thigh cramps that are unbelievably intense. As in, I'm reduced to a writhing mass of sweating biomass. It was so bad one time I nearly passed out.

Tried lots of electrolyte supplements, no help. Somewhere, I read about pickle juice being helpful. Desperate, I've tried it several times. Here's some of the results:

Long (for me) road ride. All was well until I ran out of pickle juice, and a few miles later, I was cramping- bad. As in, totally incapacitated. I called my wife who brought me a the dill pickle jar, and I downed a gulp. In about 5 minutes, the cramps had subsided.

Another long road ride: I sipped juice the whole way and had no cramps, even though I was exhausted for the last 15 miles or so. As they often do after a long ride, when I got off the bike, my thighs had the unconfortable sensation of an electric current running thru them. I ate several dill pickles, and the sensation passed.

On May 16, I'll be participating in a particularly strenuous race. I've preridden it 3 times, with the following results:

1st pre-ride: No pickle juice, _*severe*_ cramps.
2nd pre-ride, 1/4 c. pickle juice, mild cramps.
3rd pre-ride, 1/3 c. pickle juice, no cramps, finished strong!
We'll see what happens on race day.


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Wierd*

I missed the date, and thought I was losing it, seeing RT and Ashwinearl posting again. Blast from the past! Just need Glen on there....


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

slamby said:


> I just stumbled across this thread and it seems rather old but I thought I would throw my two bits in anyway. I read through all the posts and some of the posters hit on the "general answer" so to speak but really never nailed it. This reply is geared mainly to the North American crowd because of our diet. Those inner thigh cramps (this same thing can also happen to the lower back) are almost certainly due to a magnesium deficiency and that's it. Here in North America we don't have to worry about potassium being the culprit because of our typical diets (it doesn't really matter how poorly you eat you're going to get your potassium). These cramps will always surface after hot days and especially if you've been exercising a fair bit. It actually has almost nothing to do the actual leg muscles believe it or not. Any strenuous exercise will bring it on and it most often will strike in the middle of the night when you are peacefully lying in bed. Take the magnesium and all will be well. Be careful at the pharmacy to choose an adequate supplement.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


I take plenty of Magnesium and I still cramp. I can feel it coming on about the middle point of an expert race. 1st race this year I could feel the twinge but it never happened - I won race. The second race (2nd place), it happened half way through on the steeper climbs. The second race was quite warm and very dry. When I went out of the saddle, it went away completely which leads me to believe it could be a position thing and/or strength issue in the inner thigh muscles. The inner muscles are used in cycling as a stabilizer - not for motoring....especially in mountain biking. What do you think? I am wondering if an inner thigh workout would be in order. I already stretch all the muscle groups well enough...I am very limber. I DO NOT go to any gym so that is not an option. I may need to find something to work out my inner thighs........


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

*Mustard works for me*

So yeah, same results as pickle juice. I carry several packets of mustard in my jersey pockets. Most of the time if I can sense them coming on I'll just take a packet out of my jersey pocket, tear it open with my mouth and down it. Really easy to do during a race.

Also will marinate chicken breast in mustard for several meals during a race week if it's an important race.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Mustard and pickle juice. :lol: :lol: Are you trying to send me back to Cat 3?

If I ate mustard anywhere near a race must less during it, i would friggin puke....try some salt in your water and forget the vinagar, garlic, and mustard seeds.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Crosstown Stew said:


> So yeah, same results as pickle juice. I carry several packets of mustard in my jersey pockets. Most of the time if I can sense them coming on I'll just take a packet out of my jersey pocket, tear it open with my mouth and down it. Really easy to do during a race.
> 
> Also will marinate chicken breast in mustard for several meals during a race week if it's an important race.


Hard to down mustard, but the pickle juice works: http://www.goldenpicklejuice.com/


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ Brutal man. Just sayin what works for me. It's not ideal but neither are cramps.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

I didn't mean to defend, just being a smartass...sorry for that.

I wonder what (if anything) the vinegar in the pickle juice or mustard does to stop cramping. It seems like such an acidic thing to be ingesting while your body is needing alkalinity instead. I mean performing at that level is stressful on the body and acid just adds to that.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

yogiprophet said:


> I take plenty of Magnesium and I still cramp.
> ...
> When I went out of the saddle, it went away completely which leads me to believe it could be a position thing and/or strength issue in the inner thigh muscles.


It might be worth trying a saddle with a narrower nose so that your inner thighs don't rub on the saddle as much. If you're trying hard then that constant rubbing against the saddle can be enough of a trigger to start your muscles cramping. I can remember that happening to me in the past. The inner thigh cramps went away after changing the saddle.

Something like a Selle San Marco Concor Light saddle has a narrow nose.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/selle-san-marco-concor-light-racing-team-saddle/

.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

No worries yogi, no need to apologize. Has anyone suggested the possibility maybe adjusting your cleats? Yogi you mention it could be a fit issue. I could see how if my cleats were too far back on my sole, or if the cleats were too much toed in, it could put a strain on my inner thighs.


----------



## Kabirjt (Apr 25, 2011)

*Cramps*

Hi guys,
I am a fairly serious spinner. Ie stationary bike in a room with lots of others and music. Varying resistance and cadence. 
I suffer terribly with cramps much as you have described. 
Useful tips. Thanks 
Thought I would share my additional tip.
I use the powerplate. Ie vibrating plate at the gym. This has helped somewhat. It seems to help stretch and relieve some of the cramps. 
Not completely though. 
Will try some of the other suggestions above.
Regards

Tito


----------



## unionmaid (Dec 22, 2011)

*Electric Massage Relieved Inner Thigh Cramp*

I get severe inner thigh cramping during the night.

Last time it occurred after my first ride following a several week long layoff. The ride included a lot of hills.

I managed to get some relief from the excruciating pain by applying a handheld "Thumper" (TM) massager set to maximum pressure.

Thanks to all who shared their remedies. I've put magnesium on my supplements list.


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

Prehydrate with an electrolyte drink
Sip pickle juice every 1/2 hour
Electrolyte mix in your water bottles or camelback This solved my cramps 

Also keep pickle juice within arms reach for the next 8 hours after a long ride. The cramps can strike hours later


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

unionmaid said:


> I get severe inner thigh cramping during the night.
> 
> Last time it occurred after my first ride following a several week long layoff. The ride included a lot of hills.
> 
> ...


Do not underestimate the power of routine stretching.

There was another thread about cramping and related research last year or so. Interesting links pertaining to research, shooting down the electrolyte and water axiom.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Thread revival. I just finished the Palo Duro Marathon and I thought I would update this thread in case someone searched like I did.

At mile 36, I passed a guy locked up cramping. I asked him if he needed something and he accepted the Van Holten's Pickle (and juice) I carried in my jersey. about 2 minutes later, I locked up both legs powering up a rock and had to drag/scoot myself and the bike off the trail while I was now the guy locked up in pain. Just as I watched the Open women's winner passed me, I remembered the mustard packet I had stashed in my camelback. 

I remember reading or hearing about mustard on the trainer road podcast or something. I popped the packet and a bag of caffeine and sportlegs that someone tossed me, took my last sip of water and was on the way in under 1 minute. Sure, I rode nervous of potential cramps for the rest of the final loop, but I had no twinges that ever came about for the rest of the race.


----------



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)

Your experience to me is proof positive that its a neuro thing more than its a lack of electrolytes. Glad to see you had a positive outcome in the race.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I have this problem but only on my bike with low Q.factor. i can access lots of foot positions because i ride flats on all three of my mountain bikes ...don't judge me too harshly ...i did manage to podium in three different MTB disciplines last year. My older hardtail has a narrower Q Factor and i noticed that my feet wind up on the outer portion of the pedals --mimicking a wider Q factor. I believe this causes me to use the inner thighs ever so slightly when riding 
..just trying to keep The feet from sliding further outward. The cramping only occurs after 3 or so hours of riding without much stopping. I ride the other bikes 3 or more hours with no problem. When a notice this and reposition my feet such that they are more solidly on the pedals, I feel like I can put more power down. I barely ever ride with clips any more but if i notice the same thing ...i slight sensation of falling of the outside of the pedals. 
I have nearly a dozen different riding shoes and i find that those that support the outside of my foot cause less crampong in general ..Specialized and 5-10s. Sidis are the least supportive.

So now you can say some idiot on the iternet suggested that cramping could be caused by shoes.


----------

